# First show today!



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Koolio and I went to our first show (a small fun schooling show) this morning. He was a SuperStar! With heavy rains and thunderstorms last night the arena was mucky and wet, but Koolio did awesome. We placed third in English pleasure, first in English equitation and first in western dressage! Not bad for a first time through. I am not sure that we deserve the first places, but I'll take it!

Here's a quick pic us ready to rock and roll.










And focussing in the mucky ring.









Crap! I lost my stirrup, but managed to regain it before the judge saw.


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job! Very pretty horse btw


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks like the weather was a bit wet out there hey. Always excited to see horse show photos. Congrats on your show, you guys looked really nice and cleaned up.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Nice job keeping the mud off the horse!


----------



## Marshalllovesabby (Jan 17, 2008)

He's so pretty !


----------

